# cookies have after taste of soda



## lalmajid (Jun 1, 2010)

! i have been struggling with chocolate chip cookies , chewy
and American style i will share my recipe with u
the problem i am facing is they have after taste of soda . when i
replace soda with baking powder they became cakey

225g unsalted butter at room temperature
350g light brown sugar
2 eggs
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
400g plain flour
1/2 tsp salt
21/2 tsp soda bicarbonate
225g dark chocolate roughly chopped

at 170 c bake for 10 min

can u tell me where i am going wrong ?? how can i get rid of after

taste of soda thanks lal


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Are you mixing it properly?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

That recipe looks like it should have 1 tsp of baking soda. The other thing is to stick with baking soda.

Did you get this from a book or website, and if you did could you share it ?

Food for thought :

*"How Are Recipes Determined?*

Some recipes call for baking soda, while others call for baking powder. Which ingredient is used depends on the other ingredients in the recipe. The ultimate goal is to produce a tasty product with a pleasing texture. Baking soda is basic and will yield a bitter taste unless countered by the acidity of another ingredient, such as buttermilk. You'll find baking soda in cookie recipes. Baking powder contains both an acid and a base and has an overall neutral effect in terms of taste. Recipes that call for baking powder often call for other neutral-tasting ingredients, such as milk. Baking powder is a common ingredient in cakes and biscuits." ( from site on chemistry)

Petals.


----------



## lalmajid (Jun 1, 2010)

what is the best way to mix this recipe ????


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is a basic chocolate chip recipe. Very similar to yours, just follow the directions, you can't miss.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/best-big-fat-chewy-chocolate-chip-cookie/

Petals.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

petalsandcoco said:


> That recipe looks like it should have 1 tsp of baking soda. The other thing is to stick with baking soda.


Pedals is correct... your recipe is in error.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Many recipes in particular the ones from newspapers are notorious for leaving things out or typos. My wife onetime maid cookies and they came out bone white and tasted strange. I looked at recipe and said to her" Are these supposed to be diet because there is no sugar in them?" They forgot to list it


----------



## lalmajid (Jun 1, 2010)

thank u guys i tried it with 1 tsp soda it came out much better  this recipe is from famous pastry chef hummingbird


----------



## Delmas (Oct 4, 2019)

I know this thread is a bit old but I googled why does my cookies have a bitter aftertaste and this is the thread I come to. So why do my cookies have a bitter aftertaste on the back of my tongue. A some what nasty taste that seems to be everlasting.


----------



## Delmas (Oct 4, 2019)

My cookies has an everlasting bitter and nasty after taste on the back of my tongue. Why? 
Below is a link to the recipe. Please can someone help me.... thanks in advance

https://joyfoodsunshine.com/the-most-amazing-chocolate-chip-cookies/


----------

